# Family book



## mihyuh

Hi everyone, I just want to asked if how long it takes to get the family book from France consulate, after the wedding outside France? Many thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Blondilocks

Ask the French consulate. Good luck.


----------



## caruso

Try Amazon, they have one click ordering - superfast shipping, and they may even be using delivery by drones now.


----------

